# God Bless John McCain.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*McCain to protesters: 'Get out of here, you low-life scum'*















Associated Press

WASHINGTON (AP) - Senate Armed Services Committee Chairman John McCain has kicked protesters out of a budget hearing, calling them "low-life scum."

The upheaval came Thursday on Capitol Hill after members of an anti-war group calling itself Code Pink approached a witness table where former secretaries of state Henry Kissinger, Madeleine Albright and George P. Shultz were testifying. The protesters carried signs calling the 91-year-old Kissinger a war criminal.

McCain blurted out, "Get out of here, you low-life scum."

Capitol Police removed the protesters from the room.

The hearing was the third in a series in which the Arizona Republican has called luminaries from the foreign policy world to share their experiences with lawmakers on the panel.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

OMG!!! That's terrible! Didn't Captain McCain realize he might hurt their feelings?


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

McCain blurted out, "Get out of here, you low-life scum."

All the Democrats were then physically removed. (I can dream can't I)


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

One smart comment in ten yrs doesnt garner any respect from me for this RINO, I respect and admire his service and grave sacrfices he made but hes no one I would ever vote for again and should retire. Hes almost as bad as any Democrat.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

7costanza said:


> One smart comment in ten yrs doesnt garner any respect from me for this RINO, I respect and admire his service and grave sacrfices he made but hes no one I would ever vote for again and should retire. Hes almost as bad as any Democrat.


I love the comment McCain made, but I have to agree with this.


----------

